# modem/fax supported by linux

## DaggyStyle

hello,

I'm searching for a modem/fax fully supported by linux, I'd prefer a internal one, it has to have a fax in it.

any recommendations?

Thanks.

----------

## kite14

Hello,

I would go for a US Robotics fax/modem. Here a list of hardware and here a possible candidate (price ~ 50$ here → http://components.arrow.com/part/detail/49233752S9573533N5713 ) 

Hope it helps

----------

## DaggyStyle

any other options as it will cost me twice to the fee to ship it to me as I don't live in the U.S.?

----------

## kite14

I know it's quite expensive, but it's not easy to find a PCI or PCIe HW fax/modem controller: most of them are cheap soft-modem (or WinModem) with unknown Linux support.

You may try with e-bay for a better price...

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *kite14 wrote:*   

> I know it's quite expensive, but it's not easy to find a PCI or PCIe HW fax/modem controller: most of them are cheap soft-modem (or WinModem) with unknown Linux support.
> 
> You may try with e-bay for a better price...

 

ordering it and shipping to my home will cost 80$, more than twice the cost.

----------

## John R. Graham

There's more universal support for serial fax modems (because the can't be winmodems). At the same time, they're really cheap on eBay. Do you have serial ports? If so, they might be a more economical solution for you.

- John

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> There's more universal support for serial fax modems (because the can't be winmodems). At the same time, they're really cheap on eBay. Do you have serial ports? If so, they might be a more economical solution for you.
> 
> - John

 

com ports? maybe on the mb, I'd rather have an internal solution then external

----------

## John R. Graham

Exactly like you want.

Cheap.

Highest compatibility.Choose any two.   :Wink: 

- John

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> Exactly like you want.
> 
> Cheap.
> 
> Highest compatibility.Choose any two.  
> ...

 

can you provide an example?

----------

## John R. Graham

Not really; it was just a (perhaps not too funny) joke. You asked for a solution and @kite14 provided one. You complained about the cost and I provided a cheaper alternative, admittedly one that didn't meet all of your preferences, and you complained about that. Don't know where to go from there.

One additional technical point. Some people prefer external modems because it keeps phone line surges a little further away from the expensive stuff.

- John

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> Not really; it was just a (perhaps not too funny) joke. You asked for a solution and @kite14 provided one. You complained about the cost and I provided a cheaper alternative, admittedly one that didn't meet all of your preferences, and you complained about that. Don't know where to go from there.
> 
> One additional technical point. Some people prefer external modems because it keeps phone line surges a little further away from the expensive stuff.
> 
> - John

 

ok, what external solutions can suit me?

----------

## John R. Graham

Here's one for five bucks.

- John

----------

## kite14

Here a new one, for 15€ + 5€ handling & shipping (the item is in the Netherlands).

----------

## DaggyStyle

how about this? http://www.amazon.com/USRobotic-V-92-Software-Faxmodem-USR5670/dp/B000ESN9HY/ref=sr_1_3?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1308770181&sr=1-3

----------

## kite14

 *Quote:*   

> how about this? http://www.amazon.com/USRobotic-V-92-Software-Faxmodem-USR5670/dp/B000ESN9HY/ref=sr_1_3?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1308770181&sr=1-3

 

It's a WinModem; US Robotics doesn't provide a Linux driver   :Sad:   (→ http://www.usr.com/support/product-template.asp?prod=5670 )Last edited by kite14 on Wed Jun 22, 2011 7:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## John R. Graham

Nope. Key words are "Software Faxmodem". Means that much of the modem functionality lives in the Windows drivers.

- John

----------

## DaggyStyle

right, missed that, this: http://www.amazon.com/U-S-Robotics-USR5610B-56k-Pci95/dp/B00006BBV3/ref=sr_1_3?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1308772767&sr=1-3

----------

## John R. Graham

Yep, that one should be fine.   :Wink: 

- John

----------

